# Ttc after ectopic pregnancy??



## carmela88

Hi everyone:hi:

Just wondering if there is anyone who is TTC after a loss? I had an ectopic pregnancy and had surgery on the 2nd of Sep 2012. I have just been given the ok from the doc to start TTC straight away if we feel ready which we totally are:thumbup:

Any one in the same situation or any success storys to lift our spirits?
Please feel free to post, would be nice to make new friends:kiss:


----------



## Dollybird

Hey carmela! I had an ectopic in June/July. Was treated with methotrexate on the 29th July. Because of that I have to wait two proper cycles before I can start ttc again, but just had my first So should be set to ttc next month. Feel in limbo at the moment. Have u had a period since your surgery? Or are u just gonna start trying straight away? Could buddy up if you still ttc next month?? Although hopefully you'll get your bfp before then xxx


----------



## carmela88

Dollybird said:


> Hey carmela! I had an ectopic in June/July. Was treated with methotrexate on the 29th July. Because of that I have to wait two proper cycles before I can start ttc again, but just had my first So should be set to ttc next month. Feel in limbo at the moment. Have u had a period since your surgery? Or are u just gonna start trying straight away? Could buddy up if you still ttc next month?? Although hopefully you'll get your bfp before then xxx

Hi Dollybird! were abouts from Scotland are you from? Im from Edinburgh but have been living in England for almost 4 years now.I was told the same thing although I had surgery because it was caught too late but I've been given the go ahead from the doc to start trying straight away even though I've not had my first cycle yet.We can totally buddy up though cause I doubt we will conceive first try.I know what you mean, waiting is the worst thing, time seems to go sooooo slow. I have been cramping over the past few days, don't know if thats period coming or maybe I'm ovulating? it will be 3 weeks tomorrow since I had the surgery. How long did you wait for your first period?:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dollybird

Edinburgh also! Where in England do you stay now?? Well I waited 36 days exactly till my first period.. Which is quite a long cycle for me. Hoping the next one Is quicker. Dunno if I ovulated or not as didn't pay attention (didn't seem any point) but I think I did as I had ovulation pains around about the time I should've ovulated. Looking forward to ttc again although still a bit sore from the ectopic.. Sore enough to need o sit with a hot water bottle on my tummy every now and again..which worried me a bit but others have told me its normal for it to take awhile for the inflammation to settle. Is this your first time ttc? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oops just saw your signature! You have a daughter. Silly me xxx


----------



## Lindsfx

Hi, ladies!

I hope you don't mind if I join you both. I had a suspected ectopic diagnosis on July 26th and was treated with methotrexate on July 27th. I am on cycle day 2 of my second period since the shot, although I still had hcg in my system when I had my first period. I see that you had your shot around the same time, Dollybird. How far along were you when you were diagnosed? 

I think I will wait until after Christmas to start ttc. I don't feel ready at the moment and I know I won't next cycle, either. I've heard about women having mc's after their ectopics, even if they waited the full 3 months, and a few have suggested that the mtx wasn't cleared out yet and thought it may play a part. Then again, I know of several who had healthy pregnancies after just 3 months, so who knows? I guess I just don't want to take any chances. I'm so afraid of having another ectopic or a mc, and I just now feel like I'm getting back to normal emotionally and physically. 

I hope I can hang around here to cheer you ladies on as you get your bfps!


----------



## Dollybird

Hey linds. I was 6 weeks along when I got it but my hcg had never risen past 200 despite my gestation. I had a bleed about two weeks after having my metho but I was told by the consultant that it wasn't a proper period, just a bleed due to my hormones dropping. Had my first proper af just last week though. Yeh I worry that it will happen again- especially so soon after the metho, but I've been taking double doses of folic acid, and my consultant said that chances of another ectopic are 1/5 now- means a 4/5 chance it will be fine.. So I'm staying positive. But you're right to wait if you don't feel ready. Had it been a miscarriage rather than an ectopic, and I'd been allowed to ttc straight away after I wouldn't have felt ready. But the three months has been enough for me xxx


----------



## carmela88

Hi DollyBird, haha yes I have my little princess who turns 4 in Nov, I had her quite young which is why I've waited so long to have another one. I live in Derby but I've just moved from Henley On Thames.It was a beautiful place to live but the rent was so high it made it quite hard to survive so been living here for 4 months now. I miss home though, going for a couple of days next week to see family:happydance: I didn't suffer that much with pain after the surgery, the first couple of weeks were very uncomfortable, my stitches getting caught on my jeans was the worst so been living in joggy bottoms and pj's:blush: Have you been having blood work done to measure HCG levels? I heard woman that get treated with methotrexate have to be monitered. I have only had one doc app to check stitches and talk about options.:kiss::kiss:


----------



## carmela88

Lindsfx said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join you both. I had a suspected ectopic diagnosis on July 26th and was treated with methotrexate on July 27th. I am on cycle day 2 of my second period since the shot, although I still had hcg in my system when I had my first period. I see that you had your shot around the same time, Dollybird. How far along were you when you were diagnosed?
> 
> I think I will wait until after Christmas to start ttc. I don't feel ready at the moment and I know I won't next cycle, either. I've heard about women having mc's after their ectopics, even if they waited the full 3 months, and a few have suggested that the mtx wasn't cleared out yet and thought it may play a part. Then again, I know of several who had healthy pregnancies after just 3 months, so who knows? I guess I just don't want to take any chances. I'm so afraid of having another ectopic or a mc, and I just now feel like I'm getting back to normal emotionally and physically.
> 
> I hope I can hang around here to cheer you ladies on as you get your bfps!

Hi Linds:hi:

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, it is such a sad time, the first two weeks after coming out of hospital were the worst I have felt in my entire life,I didn't even recognise the person I had become, I avoided family and friends because I didn't want to risk breaking down in front of them. I know what you mean about having another ectopic or m/c, if I get my bfp I have promised myself to not be happy till I get a scan to confirm everythings ok, even then I think I will panick at every niggle:wacko: I think waiting is def a good idea if you don't feel ready, When they done the surgery the discovered I suffer from Endo and my remaining tube is stuck together, they tried their best to unstick it so I feel like I have a time limit before it reverts back to the way it was before. FX'd for our future beans being in the right place[-o&lt;


----------



## Dollybird

Hey carmela. Yeh I got bloods done every 2 days up until it was less than 5. It's to make sure the metho is working, and that the levels don't go up. Until the levels drop to less than five there's still a risk of rupture- so I was told. But I was lucky as they came down quite quickly- only took about two weeks. Although it was pretty miserable waiting those two weeks and still feeling pregnant. Torture really. Are u have any tests to check your other tube?? Did they give u any reason for the ectopic or did they say if was just a fluke? Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw I'm such a idiot- just read your message to
Linds explaining bout your endo :-( sorry to hear that. Hope that they managed to unstick things for you. Xxx


----------



## carmela88

Hi Dollybird, well when they done the surgery to remove the right tube they discovered I suffer from Endo so it is very likely that is why I had an ectopic. My other tube is not in great condition as the Endo has caused it to become stuck together, this is the main reason as to why I am so eager to start trying again so soon because they tried to open my left tube as much as they could, it will eventually get stuck together again as Endo gets worse with every period. What about you, any reason behind having an ectopic?:kiss:


----------



## carmela88

Dollybird said:


> Aw I'm such a idiot- just read your message to
> Linds explaining bout your endo :-( sorry to hear that. Hope that they managed to unstick things for you. Xxx

I just read this after replying to your message:dohh:


----------



## Dollybird

No reason. He said as it was my first then it was probably a fluke- so fingers crossed yes right. The consultant said if we can't conceive within the next six months, or if we have another ectopic, then I will get a test to check the tubes aren't blocked. But I'm remaining postive. I knew with the last prgnancy that something wasn't right right from the start, and I just have a sure feeling that the next time I fall pregnant that it will be ok. So I'm just gonna believe that. If I didn't I think I'd drive myself mad with worry! Still no sign of af or ovulating for you yet? Xxx


----------



## carmela88

Dollybird said:


> No reason. He said as it was my first then it was probably a fluke- so fingers crossed yes right. The consultant said if we can't conceive within the next six months, or if we have another ectopic, then I will get a test to check the tubes aren't blocked. But I'm remaining postive. I knew with the last prgnancy that something wasn't right right from the start, and I just have a sure feeling that the next time I fall pregnant that it will be ok. So I'm just gonna believe that. If I didn't I think I'd drive myself mad with worry! Still no sign of af or ovulating for you yet? Xxx

You should think positive because there is no point in getting yourself down before you even get there, I am trying to stay upbeat but can be hard sometimes with some of the stories you hear:wacko: I'm sure you will have a nice healthy bean inside your tummy before you know it:p I am pretty sure I ovulated on the 16th or 17th cause I got cramping, I usually do when I ov. So I expect af to come end of Sep or early Oct,or maybe not at all if I'm lucky! I was told to go back after a year but I think thats too long considering I have a poorly tube, I think I will go back before hand if we have no luck.:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Lindsfx

Oh, Carmela. I'm so sorry to hear about your other tube. Hopefully, your doctors were able to fix it and you'll have a bfp in no time. I totally understand about not wanting to wait - I don't think I would either if I were in your shoes. Are you going to use opks and chart? 

I'm sure it was just rotten luck, Dollybird. I admire your positive attitude; it's so important to stay upbeat! I'm trying, but there are still some days when I'm just so worried. I feel like my age (almost 31) may have been a factor in my ectopic, or just coming off bc. I had no issues whatsoever with my daughter, who is now 6. 

It's funny, but this pregnancy didn't feel right to me either. My mom and friend kept saying that every pregnancy is different, but there were worrisome signs. Oddly, though, I wasn't worried. I was so nervous about everything with my daughter that I decided I was going to enjoy this pregnancy and not freak out about every little thing. :dohh: I think that may be why I'm worried now. I guess in my weirdly superstitious mind, if I'm worried then things will be okay. 

Have either of you ladies thought about doing anything to help improve your chances of a healthy pregnancy? I've changed my diet and I'm thinking about doing a fertility cleanse and use castor oil packs to hopefully unblock things. Who knows if they will work, but I just feel better doing SOMETHING, you know?


----------



## carmela88

Hi, I will start using opk as soon as I've had a period. I think the exact same!! If I think the worst of a situation then everything will be fine.I was totally caught of guard with this pregnancy,even when they suspected an ectopic in the hospital I thought they were wrong, had the shock of my life when I got the scan, silly now that I think about it.I've not thought of doing anything but now that you mention it I'll look into it,what is a fertility cleanse?


----------



## carmela88

Hi Girls! just been browsing the net and came across something called Conceive Plus, it is a sperm friendly lubricant that helps the sperm travel to uterus. It has had rave reviews, lots of people saying it worked within the first month or two. Don't know might be worth a try though?


----------



## Dollybird

Well ladies it's funny because actually before I had this pregnancy (which was my first) I was absolutely paranoid I wouldn't be able to fall pregnant. I knew I'd have issues of some sort as I have pcos, and I wasn't ovulating for awhile so I changed my diet, cut out dairy etc. I lost a stone and a half, and I think in the march this year I found out I was ovulating which was great! I was addicted to websites like this, tracking my temps, even got a moonstone ring as I heard moonstone helps fertility (there's a thread on this site about it). I was driving myself crazy!! I fell pregnant on my honeymoon but a I said I just knew it wasn't right. Fast forward to a week after the ectopic and I find myself sat in church.. Not usually a religious person at all, and I just know that this happened for a reason, and that the next time it will be fine. Bizarre but it was like having a lightning bolt hit me. So ironically whilst for most women this happening would make them more paranoid, more determined to do anything to help themselves conceive, it's actually made me relax more. Honestly I had been making myself miserable before and putting so muh pressure on myself. So the only things I'm doing this time is healthy eating, and taking my vitamins. No charting, no temping, nothing. And you know what else is odd is that I thought the whole experience would put my other half off ttc.. It was always more me than him anyways that wanted a baby, I think he was just going along with way I wanted, but actually he told me just the other week that its made him realise how much he does want a family now. It's made him more open with me about thjngs and he talks about babies etc now. We've both agreed that we are not going to force things, I believe firmly tht what's to be will be. Should we have another miscarriage or ectopic then we are going to look into adoption, as I know I could be a mother to any child even if it wasn't my own. But for now were getting set to try again naturally, the fun way, without pressure. And that's the reason I'm so positive about it. Sorry bit of a long winded explanation there! Lol. Oh the only other thing in doing is taking evening primrose oil. And of course I'm stil wearing my moonstone ring- no harm in anything that keeps my positive! Lol xxx


----------



## Dollybird

And ladies can I just tell you what my consultant told me that puts a positive slant on everyone? Well he said that the fact that I fell pregnant, and that the problem occurred after conception and not before is a good sign.. It prob means that we're quite fertile.. Which means that even if we have a problem the natural way then doctors can help us much easier  xxx


----------



## carmela88

Dollybird I admire your approach to this whole TTC thing, it really can drive you insane and you obsess about every little thing. We were ttc for 6 months and then we moved to a different city,with the stress of moving and getting settled I forgot about TTC and thats when I fell pregnant.I am also not religious(brought up as a catholic,but through own choice did not continue with it) but when I go home(Edinburgh) I am going to the church I was baptised in and light a candle for our little one.What is primrose oil and what does it do?


----------



## Dollybird

Evening primrose oil is a suppliments that my mum actually forced me to try as she's always taken it and swears it stopped her from having problems during menopause- she read up on it and heard how it helps regulate cycles. Have a look at this site, it's just one of many that raves about it in connection with fertility https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html but there's loadsa other info on it. It is also great for your skin and nails. Lol. Another good suppliments is starflower oil which has similar benefits. 
What church where u baptised in? Are u coming up for a wee holiday or to visit relatives? Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey. I'm still TTC after ectopic in May 2011. I had surgery at 6 weeks. I had my period as normal at 4 weeks (I had no clue I was pregnant) and then AF 2 weeks after surgery. It didn't change my cycles at all. 

Hope that helps.

xx


----------



## carmela88

4magpies said:


> Hey. I'm still TTC after ectopic in May 2011. I had surgery at 6 weeks. I had my period as normal at 4 weeks (I had no clue I was pregnant) and then AF 2 weeks after surgery. It didn't change my cycles at all.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> xx

Hi Becca! Welcome! Sorry to hear bout your loss, we understand it is a difficult and emotional thing to go through.I hope you feel better now? Your cycle came back really quick,thats good, still waiting for mine but only had the surgery 3 weeks ago.Will you be testing this month?


----------



## carmela88

Dollybird said:


> Evening primrose oil is a suppliments that my mum actually forced me to try as she's always taken it and swears it stopped her from having problems during menopause- she read up on it and heard how it helps regulate cycles. Have a look at this site, it's just one of many that raves about it in connection with fertility https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html but there's loadsa other info on it. It is also great for your skin and nails. Lol. Another good suppliments is starflower oil which has similar benefits.
> What church where u baptised in? Are u coming up for a wee holiday or to visit relatives? Xxx

 Thats sounds really good, will be looking into that when I get back from the nursery run. I was baptised in St Mary's Cathedral in At the top of Leith Walk.It is a really beautiful church. My mum is having a small op on her hand so we are picking her up and bringing her back with us so we can look after her, will be there for a couple days and will make the rounds to see family, can't wait!!!


----------



## 4magpies

I don't think I'll ever get over it. 

I lost my tube and now I only have one that isn't perfect. I don't think I will ever get pregnant naturally, OH thinks different. I will probably test Friday if no AF but I tend to test even if I do get AF these days as I get paranoid because I had AF when I was preg with ectopic. Nightmare. 

OH has a doctors appointment 2 weeks on Monday for SA referral so hopefully get the ball rolling with getting some treatment. I also have PCOS. 

xxx


----------



## carmela88

4magpies said:


> I don't think I'll ever get over it.
> 
> I lost my tube and now I only have one that isn't perfect. I don't think I will ever get pregnant naturally, OH thinks different. I will probably test Friday if no AF but I tend to test even if I do get AF these days as I get paranoid because I had AF when I was preg with ectopic. Nightmare.
> 
> OH has a doctors appointment 2 weeks on Monday for SA referral so hopefully get the ball rolling with getting some treatment. I also have PCOS.
> 
> xxx

I know how you feel, when I got my tube removed I was diagnosed with Endo, my left tube was badly stuck together, the doc said that it will be much harder but not impossible so I am clinging on to that.I would say the first couple of weeks were the hardest for me, I would burst into tears if anyone mentioned what happened to me or even if i thought about it(which was all the time)I am slowly returning to normal me, I am able to talk about things without crying and just feeling more human. Having another baby will never make me forget but think it would help me heal more. That's good that your getting some help.Don't lose hope xx


----------



## Lindsfx

Dollybird  Im so glad you and your dh have used this horrible situation to realize what you want and to take it easy on the ttc front. Thats such a great response to your ectopic. Even if, god forbid, you do have a mc or another ectopic, that doesnt mean that you cant have a full term pregnancy eventually. I know several women whove had 5+ miscarriages and who go on to have problem-free pregnancies. Im sure you know that already, though. :) I stress myself out about all the ttc stuff too, especially with temping. In fact, I think I may stop. My temps have been much higher after my ectopic than they were before. I cant figure out if its from getting overheated at night or if my body is just screwed up still. Its so funny that you mention moonstone  Ive actually had a moonstone ring since I was 17 and have worn it every day since I bought it. I dont even take it off in the shower! And thanks for telling us about what your doctor said, it does help to hear positive things from doctors about our situations. 

Carmela, the fertility cleanse I'm thinking of trying is found on the website called natural fertility info (I can't post links yet, I think you can google the term and find it). The main website is pretty informative as well. I did quite a bit of research on the castor oil packs (you can find info about it on that site) and I think Im sold on doing those. Ive recently gone vegan, not just for ttc, and I hope that helps. Ive also cut my coffee consumption way back. Although when I got pregnant with my daughter (surprise!), I had only bd once that month, was drinking huge coffees from Starbucks all day, and was smoking almost a pack and a half of cigarettes. Argh! Its so frustrating. :dohh: I know there are some treatments on that site that are geared to women who have fallopian tube blockages, so that may be worth checking out. If you go to natural fertility info site you can find info about blocked fallopian tubes. I know you had yours stuck together, but maybe it would work for that, too? 

Welcome, Becca! Im so sorry for your loss. Had I not tested super early, I would never have known I was pregnant, as I had bleeding that seemed just like af the day my period was due! So like you, I will test once I really start ttc even IF I get af on time.


----------



## carmela88

Aww thanks Linds Im doing that right now


----------



## carmela88

Thanks for that Linds, really informative website! I'm getting more from this than the frickin doctor!


----------



## 4magpies

I just want to say thanks for the welcome in here girls. It's been a long time since I felt so welcomed in a thread. 

Really appreciate it. I've read about the oil thing before. Seems interesting. 

xxx


----------



## carmela88

Hi Becca, the website that Linds recomended is really informative and has some interesting things to try for woman who have fertility problems,think I will give it a bash if we have no luck. We are all in this together, remember where we are if you ever need a chat xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Welcome magpies.. Sorry for your loss. Don't give up hope though, I'm
Sure if you keep faith you'll be blessed with a lttle one soon. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. 
Carmela I know the church you're on about, it's lovely. Hope your mums op goes well, is she in the infirmary for it? Nice to get away even if its only a couple of days eh? 
And Lynds thankyou. I easy to feel down- and don't get me wrong I have my moments, but trying not to let it get to me. I like the idea of the moonstone- have u seen the thread about it?

Xxx


----------



## Lindsfx

Anytime, Carmela! I know, that website is really informative, isnt it? I went there a lot the first month when I felt so helpless and lost. I figure it wont hurt to try some of the remedies, and it may really help, so why not? At least Ill know that if it happens again I will have tried all I can. I think thats one of the worst parts of the whole ordeal, feeling helpless and like everything is beyond your control. Ive been taking Vitex since coming off the BC (I think its one reason I got pregnant so fast) and it has really helped regulate my hormones. 

The only bad thing Ive heard about EPO (evening primrose oil) is that it can delay ovulation for some women. It did not have the effect on me the cycle I took it, but then again I have a really long luteal phase (17 days), so shaving a few days off mine wont really matter. But for those who have a short luteal phase (the time after ovulation and before your period), it may make it hard to conceive. I know a lot of women who love it though; it helps with ewcm, too. 

Of course, Becca. As Carmela said, were all going through the same thing. I really like this community. 

I havent seen the thread on moonstones, Dollybird, Ill have to do a search for it! Im always interested in ttc stuff.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh I didn't know that about the epo!! But I don't think it effected my ovulation so think I'm ok taking it. I've heard raspberry tea is also good for helping with ttc! 
I agree it's lovely having people to talk to that understand and don't judge. Xxx


----------



## Lindsfx

Becca and Dollybird, I know there is some info about PCOS on the website I mentioned. If you do a google search for "natural fertility info" and "pcos" you will be taken to the right page. It's really interesting; I checked it out after hearing that you both suffer from it. My good friend has pcos and though she hasn't started ttcing yet, she will soon and I know it's been a concern for her. But it's good you both were able to get pregnant! I'm sorry you've got this to deal with too. Were you on bcp before ttcing? 

Have any of you had a LEEP procedure for cervical dysplasia? I had one a couple years ago and I'm concerned it might affect my chances of getting pregnant or carrying to term. My period has been weird since I had it, although this cycle seems more normal than it's been in a long time. 

I don't want to bring in a lot of worries, but I've had all these questions/concerns bottled up for awhile now and haven't had anyone to talk to about them. Or at least, anyone who's experienced something similar. It's so nice to be able to do it now. Thanks for being here, ladies!


----------



## carmela88

Dollybird said:


> Welcome magpies.. Sorry for your loss. Don't give up hope though, I'm
> Sure if you keep faith you'll be blessed with a lttle one soon. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> Carmela I know the church you're on about, it's lovely. Hope your mums op goes well, is she in the infirmary for it? Nice to get away even if its only a couple of days eh?
> And Lynds thankyou. I easy to feel down- and don't get me wrong I have my moments, but trying not to let it get to me. I like the idea of the moonstone- have u seen the thread about it?
> 
> Xxx

Yes she is. It will be great to get away, can't wait, I've been counting down the hours till I leave.I feel quite isolated here so will be good to see friends and my crazy family.I want a moonstone ring now, where is the best place to get one.


----------



## Dollybird

I was on bc but came off it in 2010- it took me a year to ovulate after coming off it. The pcos had a lot to do with that though, and you're right I do think it's great that I managed to get pregnant, even though it didn't work out as I'd hoped. Like my doc said its always bettef that the problem occured after conception. Oh I never heard of that procedure- or the condition.. Do you still suffer from it did you Procedure sort it out?? Bring in as manh worries as you like.. That's what this site is for so we can all bounce these things off eachother and offer eachother support and advice xxx


----------



## 4magpies

What's LEEP and cervical displacia? Sorry for my ignorance. 

I've had lots of surgery. 3 laparoscopies. 

I'd really like to try metaformin for my PCOS but I dunno if my doctor will give it me. 

I don't really want to pay anything to natural treatments as I don't think they'll work with my circumstances. Too badly broken. Lol. 

I will be having acupuncture when we have IVF though I think. 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

carmela88 said:


> Dollybird said:
> 
> 
> Welcome magpies.. Sorry for your loss. Don't give up hope though, I'm
> Sure if you keep faith you'll be blessed with a lttle one soon. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> Carmela I know the church you're on about, it's lovely. Hope your mums op goes well, is she in the infirmary for it? Nice to get away even if its only a couple of days eh?
> And Lynds thankyou. I easy to feel down- and don't get me wrong I have my moments, but trying not to let it get to me. I like the idea of the moonstone- have u seen the thread about it?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Yes she is. It will be great to get away, can't wait, I've been counting down the hours till I leave.I feel quite isolated here so will be good to see friends and my crazy family.I want a moonstone ring now, where is the best place to get one.Click to expand...

Aw I can imagine its hard. Especially when you've been through sauce a hard time recently. My wee sis( I say wee but she's 24) and my mum where away last week to the canaries and I was miserable without them- and I was only away for them a week! Lol. I got mine off eBay- I see a lot of the other women got bracelets which are nice too. I think it's nice cause even if there's no healing properties and its all "Mumbo jumbo" then at least it's giving us hope and positive thoughts, and everyone knows that alone can work wonders. I read a book called the secret (it's brill I recommend) which although a bit intense suggests that what we believe in life and what we project is usually what we get back.. And it's true, for example if u wake up one day and think "I'm gonna have a crap day" then nine times out of ten you will have a crap day. And I think the same could apply to having babies... If a person keeps thinking its never gonna happen then they are putting pressure and stress on their body. Our mind is a powerful thing and can control our bodies in ways we don't even realise. Anyways.. Enough Mumbo jumbo from me lol:winkwink:
Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Becca I asked my doc about the metformin but she said I I wasn'tt overweight and was eating a sensible diet that it wouldn't help me. It only really helps women who have a problem with their insulin resistance. Acupuncture I've heard works well. I had a disc prolapse a few years ago and it was the only thing that helped me then. Anythings worth a try! Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I think I do have insulin resistance though. I really struggle with my weight. I have to work really hard to lose it and be really strict or I gain. I lost 7st over the past 2 years but put 10lb back on and now my BMI is 26. 

I will do the acupuncture with the IVF as its meant to increase chances. 

xx


----------



## Lindsfx

Cervical dysplasia is basically abnormal, pre-cancer cells in the cervix. Its caused by the HPV virus. There are different levels; mine was a 1-2 which is pretty low. 3 is the highest level before it is diagnosed as cancer. I elected to have the LEEP procedure, which basically means they use a little loop that has an electric current running through it to take off the affected part of your cervix. My doctor took off about a centimeter square. The lab results showed that it was a 2 by that point, so Im glad I did it. My paps have been clean since, Dollybird (fingers crossed they stay that way), so hopefully the only issue Im still having from it all is mental! The LEEP causes scar tissue on your cervix, which can make conceiving hard. It can also make dialating during labor hard. It can, in rare cases, cause incompetent cervix and late term miscarriages (after 18 weeks). So, Im worried a bit about it all, even though the doctor says its not an issue and that shes never had a patient have any of those problems. But knowing my luck, Id be the one patient! :wacko:

Dollybird, I think Im going to drape myself in moonstones! I read a lot of that thread (when I should have been grading papers) and Im convinced. I had my ectopic on my left side, so I think Im going to get a bracelet and wear it on my left wrist. I wear my ring on my right middle finger. 

I agree about acupuncture; it can work wonders. I didnt have a period for almost 3 years after taking ONE depoprovera shot. The doctors had me on hormone replacement therapy (at 23!) and said I may never have a period again. But, I went to acupuncture and used natural progesterone cream and after ONE treatment, I got my period 19 days later. Amazing. Havent had an issue since, although I have gone more times.

Has anyone done anything to commemorate their loss? My baby would have been due in April, so I bought a necklace with a quartz crystal (couldnt afford diamond  Aprils true birthstone). Ive had it on since I bought it; I dont take it off for bed or showers or anything, and I really feel its helped me to have something to look at, something tangible.


----------



## carmela88

That a really nice idea, we were just going to light a candle but that is something I think I will look into(sorry for stealing your idea) mine would have been due in April alsoxx


----------



## Lindsfx

It's not stealing! Another lady who had experienced a miscarriage recommended I get something with my child's birthstone to help me heal; she had done it and felt it gave her some peace. 

What day were you due? Mine was either April 1 or April 4 - depending on last menstrual period or ovulation date. I thought an April baby was perfect. The weather is still cool but pretty and I wouldn't be pregnant in the heat of summer, as I was with my daughter (who was born August 31). I'd like to be pregnant before my due date, although I wouldn't mind trying for another April baby. 

Has anyone thought of asking Cheri22 for a physic reading? I've been on several boards who have used her and she seems pretty accurate. I'm not sure I believe in it, but I've thought about doing it.


----------



## carmela88

Lindsfx said:


> It's not stealing! Another lady who had experienced a miscarriage recommended I get something with my child's birthstone to help me heal; she had done it and felt it gave her some peace.
> 
> What day were you due? Mine was either April 1 or April 4 - depending on last menstrual period or ovulation date. I thought an April baby was perfect. The weather is still cool but pretty and I wouldn't be pregnant in the heat of summer, as I was with my daughter (who was born August 31). I'd like to be pregnant before my due date, although I wouldn't mind trying for another April baby.
> 
> Has anyone thought of asking Cheri22 for a physic reading? I've been on several boards who have used her and she seems pretty accurate. I'm not sure I believe in it, but I've thought about doing it.

I was due between 10th and 15th, I thought exactly the same thing,my little girl was born in nov so I wasn't heavily pregnant in summer but I know from my sis in law(she has 4 kids) she was really uncomfortable during summer.That sounds really interesting, how do I find her?


----------



## carmela88

Dollybird said:


> carmela88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollybird said:
> 
> 
> Welcome magpies.. Sorry for your loss. Don't give up hope though, I'm
> Sure if you keep faith you'll be blessed with a lttle one soon. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> Carmela I know the church you're on about, it's lovely. Hope your mums op goes well, is she in the infirmary for it? Nice to get away even if its only a couple of days eh?
> And Lynds thankyou. I easy to feel down- and don't get me wrong I have my moments, but trying not to let it get to me. I like the idea of the moonstone- have u seen the thread about it?
> 
> Xxx
> 
> Yes she is. It will be great to get away, can't wait, I've been counting down the hours till I leave.I feel quite isolated here so will be good to see friends and my crazy family.I want a moonstone ring now, where is the best place to get one.Click to expand...
> 
> Aw I can imagine its hard. Especially when you've been through sauce a hard time recently. My wee sis( I say wee but she's 24) and my mum where away last week to the canaries and I was miserable without them- and I was only away for them a week! Lol. I got mine off eBay- I see a lot of the other women got bracelets which are nice too. I think it's nice cause even if there's no healing properties and its all "Mumbo jumbo" then at least it's giving us hope and positive thoughts, and everyone knows that alone can work wonders. I read a book called the secret (it's brill I recommend) which although a bit intense suggests that what we believe in life and what we project is usually what we get back.. And it's true, for example if u wake up one day and think "I'm gonna have a crap day" then nine times out of ten you will have a crap day. And I think the same could apply to having babies... If a person keeps thinking its never gonna happen then they are putting pressure and stress on their body. Our mind is a powerful thing and can control our bodies in ways we don't even realise. Anyways.. Enough Mumbo jumbo from me lol:winkwink:
> XxxClick to expand...

 Well thats my trip gone down the pan! didn't even realise there was weather warnings till my mum sent me a text about an hour ago(gutted!!) Thanks for the recommendation, im really interested in stuff like that, the reason to why I am starting a psychology course next week, will have a look for it online.


----------



## Dollybird

I was gonna get a wee tattoo to commemorate- sounds daft but I thought a wee white feather somewhere discrete- hidden on the inside of my ankle or something- just for me. I would've been due in march so my wee one would've been a Pisces just like me. 
I had a reading done just before I got pregnant an at first I thought it was a lot of bull- she asked if I'd had a loss and said she saw me conceiving a boy in October this year. As I said I thought it was rubbish as I'd not had a loss but now I wonder if she was seeing the loss I was about to have. And it's maybe just a coincidence but October is the month I'm allowed to start trying to conceive again.. So maybe she's right. Who knows. Trying not to read to much into it. You thinking of getting one then linds?? If u do let us know how u get on. 

Oh carmela what a shame! Yes the weather is awful here and it's a bit scary driving in it. It seems to be calming a wee bit now though

Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh and linds your jogged my memory about the cervical dysplasia.. Had a friend who had it and had the cells removed.. She called the procedure something else though.. Can't remember what. I'm glad your paps have been normal since, and hopefully it won't cause you any more probs. it's natural to worry though. I know I got myself paranoid about my pcos causing me all types of probs. xxx


----------



## Dollybird

4magpies said:


> I think I do have insulin resistance though. I really struggle with my weight. I have to work really hard to lose it and be really strict or I gain. I lost 7st over the past 2 years but put 10lb back on and now my BMI is 26.
> 
> I will do the acupuncture with the IVF as its meant to increase chances.
> 
> xx

Your bmi sounds good to me!! Mine is 26 also.. But def worth getting it looked into- best to investigate every possible cause. When are you starting ivf? I'm doing the slimming world diet just now as I put 7lb on after my wedding and wanna be fit as I can for ttc again. The slimming world diet is fab- just healthy eating really. And certain things you can eat as much as you like of so never hungry xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I had got it down to 24 though after losing 7st about a year ago. I just don't want it to get worse. I've done slimming world before but I struggle with it because of my insulin resistance. I never lose! 

Hopefully be starting IVF early next year but I have a Holliday in march I would like to be back in a size 10 for. Rather than a size 12. 

I have just got a cross trainer so hopefully that will help. 

I have AF cramps today so I think the witch is on her way. Sigh. At least OH has his SA next month. 

How are we all today? Any plans?

I got a tattoo for my loss, I was going to get a feather but decided up get some lilies, 3 flowers for my lost family members and there are two buds on there for my babies.

xx


----------



## Dollybird

I'm sleeping today! On nightshifts just now and I've had a shift from hell so I'm glad to be back at home and snuggled in bed! Plus it's miserable outside so makes going to bed even sweeter! What about u? Cross trainers are brilliant- always found them the best exercise. Hmm af cramps don't always mean witch.. Often first sign of preg.. So don't give up just yet! Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

It's the same as every other month. The month I got pregnant with my ectopic I actually had zero symptoms. 

I'm working then home to pack as we go away tomorrow might straight after work to visit family in Lancashire then up to Dunfermline as OH is racing at knockhill Saturday/Sunday. 

Busy busy. 

xxx


----------



## gnomette

hi i have just started ttc after a loosing my son at 20wks! please keep reading i know that doesn't make it sound like i belong here but i had an ectopic in sep 2008 an i lost my tube i had my dd in 2010 an my son was due this month so on one tube it is completely possible i have had other minor not long term problems none have anything to do with having had an ectopic but they have all sorted them selves out but really do not give up hope it can happen i have fallen pregnant with 2 healthy children (my son passed away due to getting his cord round his neck other than that he was perfectly healthy) so i sort of feel like i am pushing my luck trying to have another but i hope you all get your beans in the right place soon xx honestly do not give up hope just try an stay as chilled as you can i know thats easier said than done xx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

gnomette said:


> hi i have just started ttc after a loosing my son at 20wks! please keep reading i know that doesn't make it sound like i belong here but i had an ectopic in sep 2008 an i lost my tube i had my dd in 2010 an my son was due this month so on one tube it is completely possible i have had other minor not long term problems none have anything to do with having had an ectopic but they have all sorted them selves out but really do not give up hope it can happen i have fallen pregnant with 2 healthy children (my son passed away due to getting his cord round his neck other than that he was perfectly healthy) so i sort of feel like i am pushing my luck trying to have another but i hope you all get your beans in the right place soon xx honestly do not give up hope just try an stay as chilled as you can i know thats easier said than done xx :hugs::hugs:

Thank you very much. So sorry for your loss. 

xx


----------



## Dollybird

gnomette said:


> hi i have just started ttc after a loosing my son at 20wks! please keep reading i know that doesn't make it sound like i belong here but i had an ectopic in sep 2008 an i lost my tube i had my dd in 2010 an my son was due this month so on one tube it is completely possible i have had other minor not long term problems none have anything to do with having had an ectopic but they have all sorted them selves out but really do not give up hope it can happen i have fallen pregnant with 2 healthy children (my son passed away due to getting his cord round his neck other than that he was perfectly healthy) so i sort of feel like i am pushing my luck trying to have another but i hope you all get your beans in the right place soon xx honestly do not give up hope just try an stay as chilled as you can i know thats easier said than done xx :hugs::hugs:

Aw that is so sad I can't imagine the pain of losing a little one at 20 weeks. You are so brave. Thankyou for sharing with us and I hope you have another h&h soon. I don't think you're pushing your luck at all trying again, I think you're an inspiration. Xxx


----------



## carmela88

That is just awful, I am so sorry you had to suffer a loss so late on. Thank you for the message, sometimes it is easy to give up hope,I seem to have mixed emotions in just one day.You are not pushing your luck at all, you deserve to be blessed with another child.I wish you all the luck in the worldxx


----------



## gnomette

i just wanted you all to know that it is possible an it can happen an don't forget that after a wile of your tube being missing you side with a tube can an does pull an egg from the side that doesn't have a tube (not always but it will learn) your body is an amazing thing no matter how much it malfunctions at times but also do not forget (sorry if a little tmi) the more turned on/wetter you are the more chance you have as it will help the little swimmers get where they wanna go an try as hard as it is to stay relaxed it really does help we had decided that it would never happen for us an then we fell with my dd cause we had given up an were not really thinking bout it it happened an also as soon as you do get your bfp an i really do believe you will you need to get strait on to the dr an/or the epu an they can check asap that bean is where it should be x if anyone wants to pm me honestly feel free i do know how you all feel how scary the thought of going through it all again is an how nerve wrecking it is an how much you are just wishing you could turn back time xx baby dust to all xx


----------



## Lindsfx

Carmela, if you google Cheri22, you will find a link to her website. She gives free readings, but you have to wait a while for the results. 

Dollybird, I think a feather tattoo sounds lovely. It would be a wonderful way to commemorate your loss. I promised dh that I wouldnt get any more tattoos (I only have one that I got when I was 17), or else Id think of doing that as well. I like that idea because its permanent, you know? Do you have any other tattoos? Wow, your reading sounds very interesting! How cool would it be if you got pregnant next month?? Oh, I so have my fingers crossed for you. If the reading turns out to be accurate, I may have to inquire after the same physic! I do plan on getting a reading and Ill be sure to let you know what she says! Im a little nervous about hearing bad news. Im glad to know Im not the only excessive worrier here, although it is miserable constantly fretting over something. 

Becca, your tattoo sounds very sweet. Where is it? I hope af stays away for you. Do you have any reason to worry about your dh, or is the SA merely to check things out? 

Ive been so busy! I teach at a university and am also a graduate student. Right now Im reading two-three novels a week, grading papers, and trying to write my own. 

I guess you guys are having some rough weather? I hope its nothing serious. Im sorry your travel plans were delayed, Carmela. Can you reschedule? Im in the southern U.S. and its 95 Fahrenheit again today. I dont mind too much, though. I like the heat; Im always so sad to see summer go. Thankfully, it doesnt leave until late October / November for us, but I still dread it happening every fall. 

Im so sorry for your losses, gnomette. I cant imagine having such a late loss after an ectopic. How are you holding up with your sons due date approaching? I imagine that would be incredibly difficult. Thanks for reassuring us! Its nice to hear from someone who has been through it and had successful pregnancies. I hope you get pregnant again very soon. 

Im getting excited about ttc. I still have a ways to go before I officially start, but Im feeling better physically and emotionally all the time. The hope has finally started to outweigh the fear.


----------



## Dollybird

Hey linds , what is your tattoo of? I have three tattoos already- all of the discreet and very special to me. I have a tiny abstract cat on my lower back, got that one because I had a cat called Ivan who was like my baby. Sounds mad but I was so attached to him and when he died I was heartbroken so got it to remember him. I have sand script writing on my wrist (the inside) that says strong. I got that as I went through a really hard time in my teens, having panic attacks etc, and I got it to remind me that no matter what happens I got through that so I can get through anything. And my last one is on the inside of my ankle and its three stars. I got those as three is my lucky number and stars are an ancient symbol of protection. Man that all makes me sound like a madwoman but I'm not honest!!.. Well maybe a bit.. Haha. My other half doesn't like tattoos either that's why I'm hesitant about getting another, but I think he'd understand. 
Yes it was interesting.. It was cheri that done mine she has a website.. Can't remember the address of it but will see if I can find it. Would love it if I fell pregnant next month but not gonna get my hopes up too much. Let me know how u get on with your reading. I know hat u mean about being slightly apprehensive about it though- I was too.
Weather here is awful.. Don't think we've had a summer this year! Where in USA are u? I love America, been to Vegas twice, and NYC twice. Would love to travel around a big though and see everywhere. So much to see! 

Xxx


----------



## Lindsfx

Dollybird, your tattoos put mine to shame! I love how they all have special meanings for you. I completely understand about your cat. I have a dog that is my first pet (not a family pet) whos nine now. Shes a border collie / German shepherd mix and Ive just noticed how much shes beginning to age. Its so sad to think she wont be around forever. My dh is very attached to her, too, although hes only known her for three years. Im pretty sure that I could get a tattoo that reminds me of her without raising his eyebrows. Its so funny, but I used to have panic attacks all the time as a kid, too. It was horrible. Im much better now, but I will occasionally have bouts of extreme worry. Nothing like it used to be though, thank god, but I feel like I take things a bit harder than some people still. 

My tattoo is of an ivy branch that wraps around my ankle. When I got it (at 17 in a guys house illegally as tattoos werent legal in our state and I was under age) the tattoo was more about being rebellious. I knew I wanted something that wrapped around my ankle, and I knew I didnt want it to be trendy. The artist drew it freehand and I liked it. Now, however, I think it was a good choice. Ivy is alive and resilient and a little mystical. It feels like its always been a part of me. 

Oh, Im glad to know Cheri did yours as well. I think Ill contact her in a couple weeks. Did you do the free reading, or did you pay and send in a picture? I think Ill pay because I want to get the reading quickly. Im not very patient, and I can see myself going crazy waiting to hear back. 

I live in Oklahoma, which is right above Texas. Youre right, there is so much of the U.S. to see! In fact, Ive never been to New York though Ive always wanted to go. My dad flies there on business about once a month. I used to live in southern California and Ive traveled throughout the country pretty extensively, save the northeast coast. I think my favorite city is Austin, Texas. I drive there every year with my mom as part of a girls weekend to see live music and drink cheap alcohol (some bars serve mixed drinks for as little as $ .25!) and sunbathe. Its about a 6 ½ hour car trip one way. 

Since Im an English instructor and major, Ive always been a bit of an anglophile and would love to travel in the U.K! I was actually planning on seeing England, Ireland, and Scotland a few years ago as part of a study abroad program but I found out I was pregnant with my daughter and would have been in my third trimester on the trip, so I had to back out. It broke my heart. Im sorry to hear you havent had a summer; that sounds dreadful! Is it raining? We havent gotten much rain here  weve been in a drought for awhile. We didnt even get as many tornadoes as we usually do this summer, which was odd although I cant say I missed them!


----------



## Dollybird

Oh I like the sound of your tattoo. And it's nice that it has a meaning to you. Yeh I paid for my reading- wasn't expensive though, £5.00.. Which is about 8 dollars I think. I'm not patient either. Especially at the moment. Feel like my life is on hold. Stupid really. My friends and family keep telling me just to forget about the baby dreams and just take things as they come but I don't think they understand how I feel. I try not to obsess over it but its so difficult. That's why I love this site because I can obsess with people that understand.. And yet still appear normal to my family as it means I'm not going on and on about it to them. 
Oh I'd love to visit Texas. One of my colleagues sister lives over there and she visits her often- she says its amazing. Think we gonna try and come over to America early next year, probably Vegas again, and maybe San Francisco if we can afford to do both. Really want another big trip before baby arrives (although I'd happily for up the trip for the hope of a little one). 
It's rotten weather but not quite tornado style! Just heavy rain and high winds. The summer has been rainy and miserable too. But that said I love it here. Scotland is truly lovely, despite the weather. Can't imagine living anywhere else. You should def try and get a wee trip over. 

Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

My lilies run all down one side. Arm pit to hip. 

I have two other tattoos. I have a thigh tattoo which is Latin and says "Alis Volat Propriis", it means she flies with her own wings. Runs hip to knee. It's to signify my independence. I also have an old school diamond on my sternum on my chest. It's to signify I have a strong, beautiful and pure heart. 

Yours sound lovely too dolly. 

I need more. They're addictive. Haha. 

xx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh they totally are addictive aren't they!!! It's funny that- I'm not sure why they're so addictive! What would u get of u got another? How your tww going anyways becca? Has af arrived? Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm getting more writing on my other side and an anchor for stability and I really want something on the front of my shoulders/chest at each side. But not sure what yet. 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Oh and temp dropped this morning and had some pink CM but its gone now. Back to creamy? Annoying. 

xx


----------



## Annie77

Hi
I have been stalking this thread for a wee while. As you can see from my ticker - I have had two losses in the last year & have been desperately hoping that I will have one more successful pregnancy to even out my successes and losses!

I was about to get another tattoo last year to signify the (reluctant) end to my child-bearing but then fell pregnant after an oops. I was then ready to throw in the towel and get a tattoo with cherry blossoms for my girls and forget me nots for my 3 angels.

However - it is now on hold as I have found out I am pregnant again! Hopefully in another year's time that tattoo will feature 3 of each flower!

Good luck to you allx


----------



## Dollybird

Annie77 said:


> Hi
> I have been stalking this thread for a wee while. As you can see from my ticker - I have had two losses in the last year & have been desperately hoping that I will have one more successful pregnancy to even out my successes and losses!
> 
> I was about to get another tattoo last year to signify the (reluctant) end to my child-bearing but then fell pregnant after an oops. I was then ready to throw in the towel and get a tattoo with cherry blossoms for my girls and forget me nots for my 3 angels.
> 
> However - it is now on hold as I have found out I am pregnant again! Hopefully in another year's time that tattoo will feature 3 of each flower!
> 
> Good luck to you allx

Welcome! Oh well first congrats on your pregnancy that is lovely it must be true what try say that it's more likely to happen once you stop thinking about it. Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months- let us know how u get on with your scans etc. are u getting an early one since you had a previous ectopic??. Your tattoos sound lovely as well. I really like the idea of the forget me not, very symbolic. 

Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oooh you ladies have given me the tattoo bug again.. Helped make my mind up. Def gonna get my feather now- maybe get it next week. Where do yous think I should get it- foot, wrist or neck (wee one behind my ear maybe?). 

Ooh becca is that normal for u before af?? Or our of the ordinary? What day of your cycle are u? Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Out of the ordinary. I don't ever usually spot. 

I'm on CD22 but I ov quite early. 

I was gonna get my feather on my chest/ribs close to my heart. 

xxx


----------



## Lindsfx

You are brave Becca! A tattoo on your sternum? Wow! I imagine that must have hurt quite a bit. I think the tattoo pain is kind of like childbirth; after awhile you get amnesia about it, which encourages you to get / have another one! Of course, childbirth hurts much more, but the amnesia effect is even greater. Maybe the pain is relative to what you get out of it? Big pain, big return?

I dont want to jinx you, Becca, but that sounds like implantation bleeding to me! Ive got my fingers crossed for you. Your chart looks good, too!

Congratulations, Annie! Im excited for you! Are you getting your hcg levels checked? Let us know how they look. When are you getting your first ultrasound? I think your tattoos sound beautiful, and I hope you will have three cherry blossoms!

Dollybird, I think Id get it on my foot rather than behind my ear because Id want to see it. Id like to have the visible reminder. Since you already have one on your wrist, I think another place would be good. I was in San Fran in May. Its a great city, but cold! It was around 40 F at Pier 39 / Fishermans Warf one day. I had not packed for such cold weather. Since Ive spent a lot of time in southern California, I guess I thought it couldnt get THAT cold in San Fran. Boy, was I wrong! I had to buy a hooded sweatshirt from Walgreens (a drugstore) the day I landed and that wasnt enough. Of course, there were people jogging on the shoreline wearing nothing but shorts and tennis shoes. I was huddled up in layers passing them. Ive been to Vegas and liked it, but we stayed a week and that was way too long in my estimation. Im not a big gambler, though, so thats probably why. If you can swing it, Id definitely go to San Fran!


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh might be promising becca!! Hoping that it a good sign xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey linds- yeh I think I'm heading towards the foot idea, although might get the indide of my other ankle done that way it would be opposite my stats on my other ankle. Oooh I'm not keen on the cold... :-/ but wanna see San Fran so guess I'll survive! I'm not much of a gambler either, but there's something about Vegas I just love. I think it's cause it's so far from normal that when I'm there I feel like I'm truly away from all my worries. Love the fact that it an be anything you want it to be- relaxing, busy, dancing, going out for amazing meals. And I foid it really friendly. My husband and I got engaged at the Grand Canyon so maybe that's why I have a thing about it as well. Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm 12DPO it's too late for implantation really. 

I had a dot of snotty pink egg whitey CM this morning when I wiped. Tmi but a bit like a bogey. 

I find tattoos hurt but not too bad. I have quite a high pain thresh hold though I think. I had 3.5 hours on my ribs/side in one go. My tattooist didn't expect me to have it all done in one sitting! He was very surprised. 

Start our drive up north at 6.30pm. There's been a big accident on the M6 this afternoon in Cheshire so hopefully it'll have cleared by the time we get there. We are travelling with the dog so don't want to get caught up in it. 

What is everyone else doing this weekend?

xxx


----------



## Lindsfx

Becca, 12 dpo isnt too late for implantation bleeding. I found this on the Mayo Clinic website (reputable source written by an MD): Implantation bleeding  typically defined as bleeding that occurs 10 to 14 days after conception  is normal and relatively common. Heres the link if you want to check: https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/implantation-bleeding/AN02029 Sooooo..it could be! I know you feel frustrated with ttc and are weary of getting your hopes up, but Im holding out hope for you! Since Im not trying for myself yet, Im sending all my positive vibes at you. Ive got everything crossed this is it. 

I hope your road trip goes smoothly and you dont encounter any problems! 
Im working all weekend. Blah. But my college football team the OK State Cowboys (American football) plays the Texas Longhorns this weekend, so were excited about watching that! I think well stay home and see it on TV rather than make the trip to Stillwater since I have so much work to do.

Dollybird, as long as you pack warm clothes and comfy shoes, youll be fine! San Fran is great; there are so many places to see and the food is amazing. Make sure you get to Ghirardellis chocolate factory! What a romantic proposal! Ive only seen the Grand Canyon from the window of the plane as we were flying to Vegas. Where in Texas does your friends sister live?


----------



## 4magpies

I just don't like getting my hopes up. I feel like I do before every AF at the moment and my boobs are stopping hurting which means she's on her way usually. Thank you for the link though.

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh I hope it's cleared for you in time! I hate sitting in traffic at the best of times, but worse when you've the dog In the car. I've got a dog called Sam and I think she must hold in all her wind for when she in the car..  have to sit with the windows open the majority of the journey! Lol. Well I'm on my last nightshift to tonight and off this weekend which makes a change. It's one of my best mates 27th birthday so we going out for a meal and a few wee drinks. Going for sushi which I love, and I always feel so healthy after eating it!! Whereabouts in Wales are u? My hubby's cousins from Wales, we where down this year visiting. They near Cwmbran. I thought Wales was lovely though.. Although so many hills and roundabouts! Lol xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Haha my dog is the same!! Stinky boy. 

We live in Newport really close to Cwmbran just on the coast. I'm from Lancashire. Moved here in may as oh is from down here. All my family are still up there. 

This weekend is the first take I've ever been to Scotland. Only ever been to Glasgow airport before and Gretna to pick a car up. Haha. 

Ooh I love sushi it's lush. 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Ooh lush-- you've picked up the welsh lingo! Lol. When we were there our sat nav kept taking us mental shortcuts- some of the roads where like vertical drops it was crazy!! fun though. had the most amazing pudding in a pub where they live called a lumpy bumpy.. amazing!! It's fife you're heading to this weekend eh? Quite a drive from Wales! Hope the weather dries up for the motocross or it will be hellish. Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

It's Dunfermline and the track is knockhill. He races cars. It's called drifting if you know what that is? 

It's meant to be good weather. Oooh never heard of lumpy bumpy. 

My fave welsh word is cwtch. Basically means cuddle. Haha. 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Linds I can't for the life of me remember. But working with her tonight so will find out! Oh that's the other thing I love about America is The sport.. Not really into sport watching over here but the games over there seem so much more interesting... Dunno why that is.. Maybe it's the novelty for me! Will definitely follow your suggestions though if we make it to San Fran. 

Argh better get ready for work :-( hoping its a bit quieter to tonight than it has been! 

Xxx


----------



## gnomette

thank you my sons due date was on the 15th me an my hubby went on a date just us an we were going to go an let off a sky lanturn but the wind was blowing back towards the land so it was too dangerous to do but we sat an we just talked it was good we talked bout our boy an we talked bout how we were both coping so it was great therapy i also have a tattoo on my upper right arm it is a fairy blowing dust with all my kids names on it! i am looking into what i want done next x 
sushi is the best we made our own the other afternoon it was bril an its not too difficult they do a kit in asda such fun!!
my husband is trying looking into hiring a camper van an going to scotland next summer so fingers crossed the weather is a bit better next summer x 
4magpies does sound promising crossing everything for you x an i test regardless of weather i get af or not cause i still had af with ep (we can be crazy together)
annie77 congrats try an push for a scan just to get checked out if you are in the uk call your local hospital an ask for the epu honestly i wouldn't bother trying to go through the drs they can take forever an a day x 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Annie77

Dollybird said:


> Annie77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> I have been stalking this thread for a wee while. As you can see from my ticker - I have had two losses in the last year & have been desperately hoping that I will have one more successful pregnancy to even out my successes and losses!
> 
> I was about to get another tattoo last year to signify the (reluctant) end to my child-bearing but then fell pregnant after an oops. I was then ready to throw in the towel and get a tattoo with cherry blossoms for my girls and forget me nots for my 3 angels.
> 
> However - it is now on hold as I have found out I am pregnant again! Hopefully in another year's time that tattoo will feature 3 of each flower!
> 
> Good luck to you allx
> 
> Welcome! Oh well first congrats on your pregnancy that is lovely it must be true what try say that it's more likely to happen once you stop thinking about it. Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months- let us know how u get on with your scans etc. are u getting an early one since you had a previous ectopic??. Your tattoos sound lovely as well. I really like the idea of the forget me not, very symbolic.
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

Yes - the pregnancy unit in Edinburgh scan all post ectopic pregnancies around 6 weeks to ensure implantation is in the correct place. I am very nervous esp as the last scan I had was when I miscarried and there was nothing left in there. Really having to force the positive mental attitude!


----------



## Annie77

gnomette said:


> thank you my sons due date was on the 15th me an my hubby went on a date just us an we were going to go an let off a sky lanturn but the wind was blowing back towards the land so it was too dangerous to do but we sat an we just talked it was good we talked bout our boy an we talked bout how we were both coping so it was great therapy i also have a tattoo on my upper right arm it is a fairy blowing dust with all my kids names on it! i am looking into what i want done next x
> sushi is the best we made our own the other afternoon it was bril an its not too difficult they do a kit in asda such fun!!
> my husband is trying looking into hiring a camper van an going to scotland next summer so fingers crossed the weather is a bit better next summer x
> 4magpies does sound promising crossing everything for you x an i test regardless of weather i get af or not cause i still had af with ep (we can be crazy together)
> annie77 congrats try an push for a scan just to get checked out if you are in the uk call your local hospital an ask for the epu honestly i wouldn't bother trying to go through the drs they can take forever an a day x
> :hugs::hugs:
> View attachment 484955

My scan is arranged for 12th October. Edinburgh EPU scans all post ectopic at 6 weeks. I haven't even informed my GP or midwife yet (friends with both) as just want to make sure there is something there to tell them about.


----------



## Dollybird

Oh gnomette I love your tattoo!! It's so pretty!! Will need to try and get a wee pic of mine to show yous. Didn't know you could get make your own kits ill have to get them I'd love to have a go at making my own! I'm glad you and your other half are able to chat about it- it's so important to keep communicating. It took he's for my hubby to open up to me about things, and before he did I was behind to feel resentful as he seemed for and I was beginning to think he didn't care. Little did I know he was just keeping things to himself so as not to upset me. He's said that its made him realise how much he actually wants a family now- whereas before he wasn't really that bothered. 

Annie the Edinburgh early pregnancy bit are brilliant aren't they.. I think we've had this discussion in another thread haven't we? Are they going to do any bloods prior to your scan to see how your hcg doing? 

Xxx


----------



## carmela88

Hi everyone,wow i have missed loads!! Been having too much fun in Edinburgh seeing my mum and everyone else, becca I was also on the M6 yesterday worrying about being stuck in the traffic cause of the accident(of course I hope no one was hurt,that sounded a bit insensitive) I was also considering getting a tattoo but not sure of what to get, I have a unicorn on my side, I am a bit of a mystical creature/syfy freak lol Hello to the new gals:hi: how is everyone today?


----------



## Annie77

Dolly bird - no bloods planned although if I have any spotting or pain they will do tests. Although I would love to know what my hcg level is, I definitely don't want to have any bleeding etc so am going with the 'ignorance is bliss' rule.
They are so nice but got a bit upset when the nurse was like 'oh Ann - I remember you, we've seen you quite a bit in the last year'. She meant it nicely though!!!


----------



## Kellen

Hey All! Hoping over from the 2nd Trimester to give you all a little word of encouragement.

In February of 2012 I was admitted into the hospital with an ectopic pregnancy that dated 5 weeks. Because I had already began bleeding and cramping I was given two doses of methotrexate and sent home. They monitored my HCG levels until they dropped to zero 6 days later. My OB advised that we should wait for my normal cycle to return 3 times before trying again.

Thankfully returned to her normal visits every 28 days. In May after I completed my 3rd cycle DH and I decided to try again. We were told that it could take up to six months before everything straightened out so we didn't stress too much about charting my OV.

On June 7th I took a pregnancy test because AF was 3 days late. It immediately turned positive. DH didn't believe it at first so I took another one while he monitored the situation. We became cautiously optimistic about our BFP, and immediately scheduled an appointment with our OB. Blood tests confirmed that we were indeed pregnant again.

At 8 weeks we got to see our baby and hear the heartbeat via an internal scan. At 12 weeks we had a bit of a scare due to me being in a car accident. So we got to see our little bean wiggling around again. Everything checked out normal. Then this Wednesday we went in for our 20 week anatomy scan. Turns out we can expect to welcome a little girl on February 13, 2013. She looks perfect and currently weighs 11oz.

I hope that this story provides encouragement to all of you who are currently trying to conceive or have recently experienced an ectopic pregnancy. It is a horrible experience, but know that there is hope.


----------



## Dollybird

Hey carmela! Oh what did you get up to?? How'd your mums op go?? I'm exhausted today, just finishe four nightshifts. Popped out to the shops but it was so busy and I'm so tired I was getting trolley rage! Lol. In the bright side in pretty sure I ovulated last night. Had o pains and when I woke up at lunchtime my bbs where sore which is a sure sign of o for me. Although we're not ttc this cycle I'm still happy cause it means my cycles are back on track!! 
Oh I kinda know whT you mean Annie- think they forget how upsetting it can be for us- maybe cause they deal with it every day, but probably in a slightly detached way as theyre so used to it. My only gripe had been that they told me in the waiting room- in front of another couple- that I was having an ectopic.. Which was a bit insensitive.. But I'm sure the nurse didn't mean it it probably just came out. And they do mean well they always have lots of time to chat and reassure. Hope your scan goes well, and my fingers crossed you have no unwelcome spotting.
Kellen congratulations! It's lovely to hear a happy ending, and light at the end of the tunnel. You must be so happy! When is your due date?? Thanks for sharing with us xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Argh I never read things right. I blame the tiny screen on my iPhone!! I see you're expecting in feb! Not long now! Xxx


----------



## Kellen

My due date is February 13, 2013. 6 days before we lost our first. I feel very blessed that we will have happy memories this coming year.


----------



## carmela88

Dollybird said:


> Hey carmela! Oh what did you get up to?? How'd your mums op go?? I'm exhausted today, just finishe four nightshifts. Popped out to the shops but it was so busy and I'm so tired I was getting trolley rage! Lol. In the bright side in pretty sure I ovulated last night. Had o pains and when I woke up at lunchtime my bbs where sore which is a sure sign of o for me. Although we're not ttc this cycle I'm still happy cause it means my cycles are back on track!!
> Oh I kinda know whT you mean Annie- think they forget how upsetting it can be for us- maybe cause they deal with it every day, but probably in a slightly detached way as theyre so used to it. My only gripe had been that they told me in the waiting room- in front of another couple- that I was having an ectopic.. Which was a bit insensitive.. But I'm sure the nurse didn't mean it it probably just came out. And they do mean well they always have lots of time to chat and reassure. Hope your scan goes well, and my fingers crossed you have no unwelcome spotting.
> Kellen congratulations! It's lovely to hear a happy ending, and light at the end of the tunnel. You must be so happy! When is your due date?? Thanks for sharing with us xxx

Hi Dollybird, I just spent time with family and met up with my closest friend,its all i had time for really but was still nice. I used to do night shifts, they killed me cause I couldn't sleep through the day as I had the wee one.I only lasted a year before I gave in.Thats great about your cycle returning to normal,means your body will be ready when you feel its time to start ttc!x


----------



## Dollybird

Sounds fab! Glad you made it up despite the weather. Piddling down today again- was meant to be going a walk with my family today but guess we'll be giving it a miss. Yeh nights are tough- it's shift work though so have to do them :-( and probably doing more than my fair share at the mo as so many of the girls on set shifts after having their baby's. I don't mind though- will be my turn soon hopefully!! How's your tww going??

And becca wat about u? Any sign of the witch yet??


Xxx


----------



## carmela88

I tested this morning and its a bfn but i dont mind, I didn't let myself believe I could get preg that quickly so looking forward to next month :)


----------



## gnomette

carmella has af showed yet dont give up hope til she does x sounds like you had a good time in scotland 

dolly just after my ectopic it was hard i had loads of complications baby had fused its self to my bladder an bowel so i had lesions on a lot of my surrounding organs an we almost split up it got to a point where i packed his bags lost my temper an he just broke down but turned out he had been bottling it up all cause he didnt want to upset me so its not uncommon but we learned an this time we didn't stop talking lol 

i work 2 nights a week my dad has my daughter an son the day before an then i stay awake the day after its hard but ok x 

hows everyones weekend been?


----------



## 4magpies

AF got me today. Onto the next cycle I guess. 

xx


----------



## carmela88

Hi gnomette! no not yet but Im expecting her between now and wed. I did have a nice break was nice to be able to forget everything, how has your weekend been?


----------



## carmela88

Sorry bout af showing up becca, fx'd for next cycle x


----------



## Dollybird

Aw becca that's rotten :-( hopefully next cycle you'll have better luck? Easy for me To say but try not let it get u too down. 

Gnomette what do you work as? I plan to
Do two nightshifts after i have a wee one as I think it will be easiest for child care for me. Don't really wanna continue full time. That's me back on dayshifts today ad I'm struggling.. Still in nightshift mode though- so tired! Glad you and your other half got through it all . Men are so different to us women- they keep so much hidden 

Xxx


----------



## gnomette

thats crap 4magpies fingers crossed for next cycle i know it sucks xx :hugs:but you can get plenty of practice in lol xx

fingers crossed carmela not out till the witch shows xx 

Dolly i am a carer i look after dementia patients all the wile she slept during the day for at least a few hours not all in one go but a few hours all the same i had her at home with me all the time an it was ok but i had to get up for the school run x its only now shes gotten older an isn't sleeping in the day very often or for very long that i need someone to have her those days but she's 2 an a half now so it will be pre school next september if not before depends on if/when my dad gets a job but even then it will be pre school september x


----------



## 4magpies

Thanks girls. I don't think I'll ever get pregnant naturally if I'm honest, with all my problems. 

First day back at work today, sigh. So tired. Tonight is going to be a chill out and stuff my face with carbs night. Really need to get my diet sorted out and lose some if this weight I've put on. But AF really isn't the time to start a diet for me. I'm in agony. 

OH goes for his SA referral at the doctors on Monday so get the ball rolling with getting help hopefully. 

Hope you girls are all well. 

Also got a letter through to go for a smear too so that's one thing I can tick off the testing list, although I've already had it all before. Sigh. 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh I'm a nurse so similar profession gnomette! Hard work ain't it! 

Becca I can sympathise- I started my diet 2 weeks ago and I've only lost 2 pounds! Better than nothing I suppose but I'm really struggling this week. No don't start during af there's no point- your body won't allow it. That's good about yor hubby's appointment hope it all goes well! 

Hope u ladies all doing good. I'm tired just finished work it was a busy one! Off now for a few days so looking forward to lazing about interspersed with walking the dog.  

Xxx


----------



## gnomette

just come off my night shift so i am exhausted but i am off for a week now as its my best friends wedding on friday whop whop quite excited now we are all ready x 
dolly i do 2 nights seperated i do tuesday an friday so that i have a break an i don't get too much into night mode an so my dad doesn't have to have the kids too much x 
carmella any sign yet?
4magpies don't give up hope yet hun just try an chill bout it all i know thats easier said than done xx


----------



## Dollybird

Oh lovely where is she getting married about? I love weddings- was absolutely addicted to dont tell the bride for ages! Haha. I'm just getting my hair done today, fancied something different but too chicken so have ended up getting the same colour and cut as always! Lol.

How are all you ladies doing anyways? I'm still on the af countdown- just over a week till she's due then it's ttc all the way!!! Soooo impatient! 

Xxx


----------



## carmela88

Yay for ttc dollybird how exciting!! Gnomette I still don't have period as of yet, Im not cramping anymore and my cm is watery sorry for tmi . I'm starting to think that the initial cramps and thick cm was not ovulation as I would be 17dpo and surely af would have started by now? I don't know it's just a waiting game isint it. Hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## Dollybird

Have you done a test yet carmela?? I had watery cm when I was preg....

Xxx


----------



## carmela88

Yes I tested this morning and bfn. I can't remember if had watery cm with my daughter but I had it with the ectopic. Will test in the morning. .fx'd


----------



## Dollybird

Let us know how u get on.. Fingers crossed for u! Xxx


----------



## carmela88

Thankyou:)


----------



## gnomette

she got married in the local registry office then to one of the beautiful hotels here is was lovely was an exhausting few days thursday had loads to do around the house as we had the groom an a few others here to make sure he wrote his speech then hair an all the wedding it was lovely part from mt daughter puking all down me lol then my god daughters birthday party yesterday x 

carmella have you tested yet? have everything crossed for you?

dolly if you like it that way then why change it lol

hows everyones weekends been?


----------



## carmela88

Hi everyone, that sounds like an tiring weekend gnomette!! but lots of fun Im sure, apart from your daughter puking on you. I had a horrible weekend, helping my brother,his wife and 4 children move house.All his kids are under the age of 8 so very hyper active and of course include my lo and that makes 5 very hyper children.We started friday morning and still moving at midnight.:wacko:

Well I still have no af,friday morning I got a very faint line that appeared after the time limit and it also had no colour so that was a big fat EVAP, test this morning is another bfn.I am starting to consider maybe that I didnt ovulate, its just strange that for the past 2 weeks Ive had major cramps and backache and tiredness. I was sure af was going to make an appearance.I would be around 19dpo today so Im going nuts now.What do you guys think?


----------



## Dollybird

Maybe you ovulated late this month? Have you been doing any type of charting that might help you pinpoint ovulation?? Or maybe even had ovulation pain? And remember sometimes it can take some women longer to get a positive test- my mum never got knw till she was 6 months when she was pregnant with me! Have you any other "post ovulation" signs? I always know I've ovulated cause my breasts feel sore after o.. Cause of the progesterone rise xxx


----------



## carmela88

I always get cramps when I ovulate so thats why I thought I o'd on the 16th or 17th, also my cm changed too.I also test positive quite late,not as late as that though!! your mum must have had a heart attack!! I was 8 weeks when I found out with my daughter, the second pregnancy I tested negative till I was 6 weeks.Maybe a trip to the doctors tomorrow.It didnt take long for your first cycle to come back did it Dolly? What symptoms did you get, where they normal or did you get diff symptoms cause it was your first af after the loss?


----------



## Dollybird

Well I'm having a wee but of a confusing time just now too.. My first af was about 36 days after my 'bleed' that I had after the metho (the doc said that bleed after the metho wasnt a true af just a bleed caused by dropping hcg). That cycle was different- I don't think I had any signs that I ovulated at all- but then maybe I wasn't really looking. Saying that after I I always get sore breasts an I didn't get those that cycle so I'm sure I didn't ovulate. Anyways that af was agony. So this is my second cycle, and I was sure I ovulated last weekend- I had ovulation pain/cramp and sore breasts, ewcm. Anyways on Tuesday I went to the loo only to find (ok this is the tmi bit)! A big lump of ewcm.. Which the only time I ever got this before wa the last time I was preg :wacko: in fact it was one of the reasons I suspected I was preg quite soon after ovulation. The on Thursday night I started getting agonising cramps, a lot of them right sided I must admit (my ectopic side). I ended up having to go to bed with a hot water bottle they were so bad.. And do you know when the last time I had pains like that was?? Right before I found out I was preg (I presumed it was implantation back then). Ok so I'mmega mega confused about it all.. I have two trains of thoughts. Either I was wrong about ovulation being at weekend and the Thursday night cramps was in fact ovulation made more painful a its my first since ectopic.. Or that by some crazy chance I'm preg again.. Which I surely can't be as we've used condoms every time.. But we've been doing it a lot, and maye a bit too enthusiastically..so maybe we damaged one? Argh I'm so confused. What u guys think? Any of u had similar experience? 

Yeh carmela I def think a docs visit is in order.. Insist on a quantative blood test xxx


----------



## carmela88

That is confusing!! almost like your body doesn't quite know whats going on, thats exactly how i feel, my body is confused, a lot of my symptoms are so similar to my pregnancy symptoms but sometimes I think its just all in my head.A split condom is very possible, especially if you don't check them after(i know thats disgusting) the only way to rule that out is to test in a week and a bit if af hasn't arrived.You just never know.Apparently you are more fertile straight after a loss but I don't know if that is true.


----------



## gnomette

hi girlys yeh the weekend was exhausting xx so today we have been slobbing in jammies all day an we all managed to have a nap whop whop for afternoon naps :happydance: 
carmela definatly go get the dr to get bloods done but try to see if you get bfp in the morning first thing x sounds like an exhausting weekend i hope you have managed to recover x
dolly i found that the first time i ov after my ectopic was awful but if it gets too much you need to go back to the dr an get it checked just to be on the safe side x yeh sometimes if things get a bit rough when :sex: then sometimes you may miss a split or or tiny hole so probably best to check its really rare if one had swam through so really don't worry x but better to be safe than sorry x


----------



## danielle1984

well I do have my story to share. I got pregnant in December 2011 only to find out in January at 5 weeks that it was ectopic. I had no clue I was pregnant because AF showed up (I bleed for 5 days, not spotting) and had no symptoms. 5 days after AF was done, I started bleeding alot, cramps. Found out I was pregnant then and it was ectopic.

After becoming regular in March (got my first period march 4th after surgery), I just found out 7 days ago that I'm pregnant again. I never imagine it would take so long especially after the doctor told me I would be pregnant again in no time. This time I got some symptoms and no AF. Getting a scan this friday to see where the baby is. FX'S everything goes well.

So there is hope after ectopic to get pregnant again. I just hope after one ectopic that it is enough.


----------



## Lindsfx

Hi, ladies!

Sorry I've been MIA, work has been crazy for me. I haven't had a chance to get caught up yet; I just skimmed the thread before checking in, but I'll read it all as soon as I get a chance. 

I'm having a weird af situation right now. My cycles have always been 30 days and hard to suppress. I o'ed and had af whilst having an hcg of 16 +. Then, 31 days later, I got my first "real" af after my ectopic. And now, two weeks after my last period started, I started bleeding again. This is my third day on this (pseudo) af. It's an odd period, too, very dark (brown and black flow) and thick, but it's not very heavy. Reminds me of my bcp periods or my bleeding during my ectopic. I took an hpt and it was negative (thankfully!). I have no idea what's up. I've NEVER had midcycle bleeding before. What's weirder is that my temps have been 98 degrees since my period. No fluctuations. I know my thermometer isn't broken too, as I've used my backup bbt thermometer to verify and then taken my temperatures after various activities and seen it change. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? I'm quite perplexed and a bit worried, too. It's clear I didn't ovulate. I'm taking vitex, which I started before my ep, then quit during my methotrexate adventure, then resumed almost two months ago. I'm also taking a prenatal, folic acid, a B complex, and extra B6. I've done a bunch of research and it seems that midcycle bleeding is related to either low progesterone or low estrogen - so confusing! Which is it?


----------



## Dollybird

Hey linds!hm sounds like old blood.. Maybe residual from the ectopic.. But I think you should dwf get it checked out. You haven't been ttc this cycle have you? 

Hey Danielle thanks for sharing your experience. Hope everything goes well at your scan you must let us know how u get on. 

Gnomette your Sunday sounds fab! I did much the same this Sunday, lazed about in my trakkie bottoms and done a bit housework.. Nice chilled out day it was lovely! 

Carmela- any sign of that af yet?? Or even better a bfp?!

Xxx


----------



## carmela88

Hi danielle, thank you for sharing and congrats, you must be over the moon! I hope you have a healthy pregnancy and you must let us know how you get on.
Linds I have no idea, maybe your body getting back to normal? but if you are worried you should go see the doctor thats what they are there for.
Dolly, I still dont have af,if i did ovulate when i think i did then I would be 20dpo.Apart from some very dodgy looking lines on ic on frid and sat that appeared after the time limit, no bfp.I wanted to get a frer today but oh decided getting his car sorted today was more important so will have to wait till tomorrow.I am starting to think that the cramps I had for two weeks were just my body going haywire,wish af would just hurry up now:( How are you feeling today?xx


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry I've been MIA too, I'm being good at not obsessing so far (only CD7) ha!

OH is at the doctors today for his SA analysis referral so we can get the ball rolling with help. I'm a little excited! 

Hold no hope of getting duffed this month, just having sex when we feel like it. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Aw carmela I'm sorry that you're still in limbo! It's rubbish not knowing what's going on.. Wish life was more simple at times!! Will u get a frer tomorrow? I'm feeling much the same- odd to say the least! Feel a bit in limbo myself at the mo! Having crazy cramps, tender bbs, and other symptoms that making me feel just the teeniest bit preg.. But as I said it must just be my hormones being crazy! Af due Friday, sat, if I ovulated when I thought I did so will wait and see. Hopefully it will come on time and I can get on with some uninhibited baby making!!! Lol. 

Becca glad things are in progress now for you and your oh- hope his appointment goes well! You know it would be just the thing that the month you're not really trying is the month you're lucky- being more relaxed and bd'ing for fun rather than necessity can be just the thing! 

Xxx


----------



## carmela88

I agree with dolly, that happened with me last time. I am actually sitting with a freer in front of me,last time I peed was 12 don't know if I should wait a bit longer


----------



## 4magpies

Doubt it had relaxed months before. Never got me anywhere. 

Well he's be referred. Just need to wait for his pot and letter in the post! 

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hmm if you're not needing I'd wait a bit - as hard as that is! Let us know how u get on.. Fingers crossed for you! Xxx


----------



## danielle1984

I will. 

4magpies - I hope everything turn out well. My OH did the SA too last month and he was so embarrassed about taking it to the lab lol. Too funny!


----------



## carmela88

Bfn on frer, only waited 2 hours but i am sure something would have shown up,I only got a big indent line with no colour at all.Will test again with fmu tomorrow.


----------



## 4magpies

Sorry for the BFN Carmela. 

Dani my OH isn't really to bothered. He just text me saying he can't wait for me to have a bump for him to talk to. Breaks my heart, I'm worried we will never get there.

xxx


----------



## gnomette

your not out yet carmela xx just keeping everything crossed for you x 
lindsfx i have just looked up vitex an one of the side affects can be bleeding between periods so i would not worry too much but keep going it can take a wile after ectopic for everything to work its self out do you have 1 ot 2 tubes left? after my ep it took me almost a year to fall with my dd so fingers crossed an baby dust xx 
dolly how you feeling today? slobbing days are the best i still managed to get 3 loads of washing done 2 loads in the dishwasher an cook a roast but thats bout as chilled out as i get to be i am afraid but was still nice to veg when i could lol not long an you can join the neurotic of us i am due:witch: between yesterday an next sunday so doing everything i can not to test (again) but i have a feeling we didn't manage it this month it is the 1st month of trying so just gotta keep going xx
4magpies fingers crossed you oh tests all come back ok try an keep your hopes up i have heard of weirder things happening so just keep :sex:an i am sure you will get there xx


----------



## gnomette

hows everyone?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dollybird

Hey gnomette! I'm good- think af is just about to catch me my stomachs cramping tonight like anything and backs killing me! But it's all good cause after this one I'm back on the ttc train!! Looking after my nephews tomorrow night so that's gonna keep me busy this weekend. How's u?? Xxx


----------



## carmela88

Hi! my af finally made an appearance last night,to be honest I am just glad that my body is getting back to normal now,will be using opk's and doing the business likes it nobody's business haha. Looking forward to this cycle.I started my first day at my new job today which was good as I've been out of a job for 4 months since we moved,it is so hard these days to get someone to hire you!!How are you?


----------



## Dollybird

Aw carmela sorry the witch got you! I'm sure this cycle will be better for u though, and we can all go through it together! Fingers crossed its our lucky month! Xxx


----------



## carmela88

I didnt think about that Dolly!! It will be good to go through it together are you due for af soon? FX'D!!!!!!!


----------



## Dollybird

Yeh due today!! Thought it was coming last night because was having terrible cramps but no show!! Maybe today. Just want it over with so we can start trying xxx


----------



## gnomette

the first couple of periods after anything is always the worst :hugs: fingers crossed it comes soon xx 
carmela i am sorry that af got you but at least things are sorting them selves out an you will be 
i am off to work in a couple of hours an it sucks officially af was due today an no sign or sign of anything no early preh signs an no sign of af coming so having a bad day xx have a good weekend all xx


----------



## gnomette

dolly how has af showed up yet? got me this morning :shrug: 
heres to next month good luck girlies


----------



## Dollybird

Not yet!! Feeling so frustrated!! I've actually been ill since Friday as well.. Vomited, nauseated and Achey.. Think maybe flu. Ironic if it is cause was meant to get my flu jab at work last week but never had time so was gonna just go this week! How's everyone else's weekend been? Xxx


----------



## Fruitcake77

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join you too :)
I had an ectopic pregnancy in January 2012, and lost my right tube.

I was 7wks along and was rushed into surgery when I started bleeding out in my doctor's consultation room during what should have been my first scan.

I was also told that if you fall pregnant before two complete cycles, you have an increased chance of another ectopic.

DH and I have not really made a concerted effort ttc before this month, I struggled with a reaction to the stitches and had a lot of pain for about four months. I bought maternity trousers for the soft, elasticated waists - so you are not alone there Carmela :)

I wish you all the best and loads of baby dust


----------



## Dollybird

Thanks for sharing fruitcake! Sorry to hear about your complications, it's bad enough having to go through an ectopic without other things going wrong. Hope u get your bfp soon! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

I know I've just said it but I'm so frustrated ladies! What is going on with my body right now?!! :wacko:


----------



## gnomette

dolly just try not too stress you may be bit late cause your feeling shitty an stressed so just give your self a break try an relax an it will be fine xx
fruitcake its not true that you are more likely to have another ectopic if you fall pregnant too soon after as far as i am aware as you have not had the shot or anything i cant see why xx sorry to hear bout all your complications hun hope your starting to feel better now x i lost my right tube an have managed to fall twice in the right place since unfortunately i lost my son when i was 20wks but he was healthy an in the right place so it can happen but you will not fall til your body is good an ready so give your self time an try not too worry too much just make sure when you do you get on to your mw/obgyn depending on where you are an tell them you need a scan asap an statistically if you have had your (for want of a better word) bad tube removed after a wile your "good" side will learn to drag an egg from your "bad" side accross when you ov that side so your chances of concieving are only lowered by 15% compared to people with 2 tubes xx


----------



## Dollybird

Well ladies shes finally showed her face... Here's to my first cycle ttc since ectopic! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Well ladies shes finally showed her face... Here's to my first cycle ttc since ectopic! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

brilliant looks like you we will be on the same sort of cycle lol how you feeling now?


----------



## Dollybird

Hmm well relieved I guess. Just wanted to know what my body was up to! And af was only 2 days late in the end which ain't bad- my last cycle was over a week late!went and bought opks and more vitamens today! Excited to start trying again.. Hope I strike lucky! How u feeling? Xxx


----------



## LoveLynn

Hi, 

I've been married for 3 years, baby-less.

First ectopic was in Jan 2011 and second in July 2012.

Both series, i was given shots of MTX.

My next appointment with my Gynae will be in Dec 2012.

Can't wait to TTC. 

And I seriously do not want another ectopic :'(


----------



## Dollybird

Hi love lyn! Sorry to hear about your losses. When are you planning to ttc again? Xxx


----------



## LoveLynn

A bit lost now... Like 'whats next', 'what should i do', 'should i go for hsg?'
Guess i'll just wait till my next appt and maybe start ttc in jan..

I just had my 3rd cycle after the last ectopic episode.

All im praying for is a healthy pregnancy. 

Been reading the thread from all you awesome ladies out here. Very informative.
Thanks for sharing.

I'm not alone...

Lots of luck to all of us :)


----------



## carmela88

Hi everyone and welcome to new gals!! I had a break from bnb, although it helps to speak to everyone it can kind of consume you and all I could think about was baby baby baby baby, been kind of busy just started my course and new job.Was in hospital over the weekend cause dd put toilet tissue up her nose and had to put to sleep to get it out. I am on cd7, when should I start using opks? I have only 6 left and not buying anymore so dont want to use them all before I ovulate. How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Dollybird

I would go for the hsg if they are offering you it- especially if its happened twice to you. And often the hsg can actually help "clear out" the tubes a bit. I'm praying for a healthy pregnancy too, I don't know how I'd cope if I had to go through it all again. You are very strong. Fingers crossed that we all get that healthy pregnancy! Xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey carmela! I think you're meant to start using them cd10- but I guess it depends how long your cycle normally is?? I'm not gonna start using them till cd12. I have a box of 5 tests and that's all I intend to use. 
I know what you mean about it being "all consuming" think I've been a bit obsessd this month- think it's just the build up to ttc again. I'm trying to keep myself chilled but its so difficult!! 
Can't believe your dd and the loo roll! What inspired her?! My wee sis put chewing gum up her nose when she was wee I remember.. Was horrific the gp trying to get it out. 
I'm ok just stuffed with the cold now. Have had the flu all weekend. :-( had to work yesterday and probably wasn't quite ready to be back but don't really wanna have any more sick time after being off so long with the ectopic. I was such a grump at work though!! Xxx


----------



## gnomette

hi lyn i am so sorry you have had 2 ectopics can i ask if you know if they were in the same tube? i would go for the hsg regardless it can like dolly said help clear any blockages an it can also check to see if there was another reason behind your ectopics xx :hugs::hugs:
carmella hi chick how long are your cycles? i have a little sheet that came with mine that tells you when to test so it says
cycle length (days) start testing on day
21 6
22 6
23 7
24 7
25 8
26 9
27 10
28 11
29 12
30 13
adding one more day to every extra day of your cycle hope that helps an as for your dd poor thing having loo roll up her nose at least she won't do it again hows she feeling now x 
dolly sorry your feeling crappy fingers crossed you will feel better soon try hot honey an lemon (cheaper an nicer to make your own 1tsp honey 1tsp suger a dash of lemon squash an hot water) 
yeh i am ok x just exhausted been at work last night so it was ok but gotta stay awake today in the hope i will sleep tonight lol x can't wait for af to be over lol crossing everything for everyone this month 
yeh its hard not to become completely obsessed with ttc no matter how much you say your going to be chilled bout it it never quite works out that way 
hows everyone?


----------



## carmela88

Thanks gnomette,my cycles can be anything between 30 to 39 days, but that is helpful I would have used them to quickly.DD is fine and has def learned her lesson!! FX'd for us all this monthxx


----------



## gnomette

carmela88 said:


> Thanks gnomette,my cycles can be anything between 30 to 39 days, but that is helpful I would have used them to quickly.DD is fine and has def learned her lesson!! FX'd for us all this monthxx

i would start on day 13 an then see how you get on but i have a feeling that there is a chance you may use your 5 before you ov thats the awful thing bout irregular cycles mine are anywhere between 21 an 28 days i get mine cheap off amazon i paid £7.90 for 50 but thats completly up to you hun but tbh if you dtd every 2days you should manage it soon the rule of thumb is to dtd every 2days so that swimmers can build up an be strong where as i work nights i just dtd when we can x good luck hunny xx


----------



## carmela88

I really only want to use the tests so I know how many dpo I am cause we will be b'ding as much as we can.We tried just going by the opk for 5 months(worked opposite shifts) and it didnt work for us and the one month we didnt use anything we fell preggers.I know that for people with irregular cycles the opk are not always accurate? think I will be buying more then, oh well cheap enough, thanks!!


----------



## LoveLynn

Dear Dolly,
Thanks. You're right. I think i should go for it. But will the scars be visible?

Dear Gnomette,
Thanks for the reply. Yup, twice on my right tube. Initially they wanted to remove it but went for second opinion, doc advised to just give shot of MTX.

If you girls don't mind, can tell me more about HSG?

Love,
Lynn xoxo

And by the way, I'm from Singapore. Great tp


----------



## LoveLynn

By the way i'm from Singapore. Great to know you awesome ladies out here. *Hugs*


----------



## gnomette

i have no idea about hsg's sorry lovelyn

yeh i am new to the whole opk thing i just keep looking around on google see if i can find out more bout it so what i do know is that they pick up the hormone released when you ov so i can't see how irregular cycles can affect it (but that is just my own personal opinion if anyone knows why then feel free to say) cause surely if you ov then you would get a positive?? well thats what makes sense to me anyway i think the whole ttc is far more complicated an confusing that i thought it would be when i was 12!! :dohh:


----------



## Dollybird

LoveLynn said:


> Dear Dolly,
> Thanks. You're right. I think i should go for it. But will the scars be visible?
> 
> Dear Gnomette,
> Thanks for the reply. Yup, twice on my right tube. Initially they wanted to remove it but went for second opinion, doc advised to just give shot of MTX.
> 
> If you girls don't mind, can tell me more about HSG?
> 
> Love,
> Lynn xoxo
> 
> And by the way, I'm from Singapore. Great tp


No scars Lynn! They do the test via your vagina/cervix. 

Here is a link explaining https://infertility.about.com/od/infertilitytesting/a/hsg.htm

Xxx


----------



## Fruitcake77

Hi Ladies, 

I have also been awol for a while - really busy at work at the moment and that appears to be the way it is going to carry on until the end of this year - does mean that I am a little more distracted and not obsessing about every twinge or pinch or tender breast. I am 6 dpo and it's really hard not to google and read something into EVERYTHING! :wacko:

Carmela - have you thought of doing basal body temperature charting - this is my second month doing it - and it is very confusing and overwhelming in the beginning, but it has helped me a great deal already.

The bizarre thing about us ladies (as wonderful as we are), is that the follicular phase (part of the cycle where you are potentially fertile) can differ from month to month and cycle to cycle, the luteal phase, after you have ovulated and are no longer fertile is the one that is pretty much fixed - which, in effect, means that you can only tell once the horse has bolted from the stable.
My cycles are also between 30 days (o'ed on CD 15) and my last cycle was 39 days (o'ed on CD24) - so I am also all over the place as well!
If you have questions, I would be more than happy to try and answer them, without contravening the T&C's :winkwink:

This is the first month that all the signs are lining up - and we could, potentially, possibly, maybe, fingers crossed, get our BFP this month. 

Dolly - Fingers crossed for a healthy and happy pregnancy for you soon!
Lovelyn - I am so sorry to hear that you have gone through this twice, that is just awful - and hoping for a healthy pregnancy for you soon too! 
Gnomette - thanks for your kind words - we definitely took our time to get back to a place where we were both happy to ttc again! 

Is there anyone I have missed out - sorry, it has not been on purpose
:hugs: to all!


----------



## Dollybird

Oh that's interesting fruitcake I didn't know that about the luteal phase staying the same. My cycle can vary too although there is a pattern to it- I tend to have a short cycle, then long, then back to short, and so on. Weird eh? Ranges from 27 days to 34. Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

Ive had a HSG, I'd go for it if I were you.

Sorry I've been quiet girls, been trying not to fixate. Got my new tattoo theres a picture in my journal if you want a look. (link in my sig)

Currently in bed sick with a terrible cold. Not sure what CD I am on.

xxx


----------



## Dollybird

Hey becca. Sad to hear you're ill. I had flu last weekend too an it's rotten. Still don't feel like I'm totally over it even a whole week on. It's ironic cause was due my flu jag a few days before i got ill when I was at work, but the ward was too busy for me to pop away to get it. Love your tattoo just had a wee sneaky peak. My friend is a tattoo artist so I've asked her to design me something. What thinking a butterfly resting on a white feather. The feather to represent my loss, but the butterfly to represent "rebirth" and how it's changed me. Was thinking of having the butterfly in rainbow colours too to tie in the significance of having a "rainbow" baby. Xxx


----------



## 4magpies

That's a lovely idea for your tattoo. I already have my next ones planned. Getting an owl on the back of one calf and a panther on the other. To show my split personality. He's already got it priced up for me. I just need to the save the money now!!

This flu sucks. Trying to work up the energy to shower. 

xxx


----------



## gnomette

your tattoo is lovely xx i am sorry you are feeling grotty fingers crossed you will start to feel better soon x 
i had my tattoo done for my birthday in july xx
hows everyone getting on?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0084.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## carmela88

Hi girls! not heard from anyone for a while, how is everyone doing?


----------



## Dollybird

Hey carmela! I'm good! Just in 8dpo- tww is excruciating! How's u? Xxx


----------



## gnomette

hello my lovely xx 
on 13dpo a few bfn's yeh i know i shouldn't have tested so early xx hows you? hows everyone getting along x :hugs::hugs:


----------

